# Stud Name,Website etc



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I know that some breeders have stud names and some show/breed in their own name. I think I would like a stud name and I was wondering whether this has to be agreed/registered with the NMC first?

Is it too early for me to set up a stud name and website yet? It seems a bit silly in one way as I only have 4 breeding mice but then again in less than a month I could have my first litters.

I've never had a website before,is it easy to set up?


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I used weebly.com it works great but you have to have the link copied from your search at the top in order to "find" it otherwise it says it cant find it on the internet explorer.

You have to have the site posted for people to click on.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

All you have to do is tell the sec (Anne) what you wish your stud name to be, and you are away. Your stud name must not be too similar to any existing one, other than that you may call your stud whatever you wish.
It's not too early to set up a website , just make sure you make it clear you are a novice, not an expert.
It's easy to set one up, mine is done through freewebs, and as the name implies, its free!.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Too set up a stud should you of been at some time an exhibitor of a particular breed and of won shows etc?or just have a proper standard registered with the NMC or can anyone set up a stud and sell mice etc


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have spoken to Anne and it looks like I will be setting up the Bostin' Mousery
in honour of my Black Country roots :lol:

Apologies to people from the US who will have no idea what I'm on about,but bostin' is a local term for great in the area I live.

Next step is the website - I'm going to speak nicely to my 20 year old daughter and hopefully she'll help me.


----------



## rosanna (Dec 1, 2010)

hi, bean. i used weebly it was really easy


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I use webs.com but my site is multi purpose because I raise more than just mice. If you get their toolbar for your browser and search with their search engine you earn credits towards neat stuff. I think for 500 credits I can have unlimted pages for an entire year. Just as an example  I call my whole opperation the ERR or Evans Rabbit Ranch because we started with rabbits.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

geordiesmice said:


> Too set up a stud should you of been at some time an exhibitor of a particular breed and of won shows etc?or just have a proper standard registered with the NMC or can anyone set up a stud and sell mice etc


no you can start with a stud name if you want.When the show critique is written it's your stud name that will appear next to your results not your actual name.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Ah I see that is interesting to know thank you


----------

